
High and dry: ballooning over the Atacama Desert - Thevet
https://www.ft.com/content/72a48b2a-9227-11e6-a72e-b428cb934b78
======
javiramos
Does anyone have a link to avoid the paywall?

~~~
smpetrey
Awful things paywalls.

[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:4_QIjk...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:4_QIjkf3hwwJ:https://www.ft.com/content/72a48b2a-9227-11e6-a72e-b428cb934b78+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

